# Card Making / Craft Supplies



## slayer (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi i am moving to Spain next week ( near Antequera) and make my own cards for family and friends.

Does anyone know where you can buy card making / craft supplies in this area ?

I have got a few bits to bring with me but don't think it will last long.

Many Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I make my own cards, I got the blanks from the UK via Amazon, free delivery if you spend more than 25 pounds. I've never seen them in shops here.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

At certain times of the year Eroski stock quite a lot of stuff like that. Also look out in the Chinese bazaars as they often have things for arts and crafts.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

If you use a large quantitiy of any particular craft product, it is usually much cheaper to buy in bulk from Amazon or eBay.
(But, particularly in the case of eBay, always check that the supplier ships to Spain and does not charge a fortune for doing this)


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I live near Antequera and have never noticed any card stuff in the shops!!! It will be much cheaper to get it online!!


----------

